# clearcoating headlights



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

All you 93-94 sentra owners know what I'm talking about. Ok, so after I use the blue magic to clean the haze off my headlights, should I clearcoat them to keep them from hazing up again?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Nah you don't need any clear coat. If you read the directions on the bottle of the blue magic plastic cleaner, it says to create a brilliant shine to the surface use blue magic metal polish. It's 100% non-abrasive and is perfect for polishing all platic,plexiglass and fiberglass. So just use the metal polish after the cleaner it'll give your headlights more shine and protection. I do this 2 step process with the blue magic about once a month and my lights look great, no more hazing or yellow film...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I use blue magic too and after I'm done it looks all nice and like a week later, it's back to yellow.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

I hear sanding it down with gritsandpaper does the job then buffering it after. never tried it before. i just bought new headlamps for about $60 each. I was tired of trying new things so I bought them for the mex lights were anounced


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

where do you get this blue magic stuff from? even though i got a 95 i do have the yellowish tint problem you guys got. i wonder can i easily take the lense out and clean the inside too?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

blue magic is available at n-e- autozone and kragen.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I use blue magic too and after I'm done it looks all nice and like a week later, it's back to yellow. *


 Well that would be like using a paint cleaner on your cars paint, and NOT applying a coat of polish or wax afterwards to add shine and protection. Guys the blue magic plastic cleaner does wonders for your 93 & up sentra plastic headlights, but you gotta follow it up with a good plastic polish. The blue magc metal polish works good to seal in the shine and add protection to prevent any future hazing or yellowing. Mothers,Meguiars and Eagle One also makes some really good plastic polishes. Remember clean the headlights first with the blue magic then follow that up with a plastic polish. Your headlights will look 100 times better and you'll be able to see much better at night i sure can lol ...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

wow, I never thought I'd find anything usefull in this forum. I guess its time snow fell in Hell... off to autozone I go. I hate that haze.


----------

